# Narrows?



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Lynnhaven Narrows has been a little spot I drop in on now and then....the problem is getting INFO! Folks that fish there don't talk.

BA


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

I like The Narrows myself for several reasons. First I only live 2 minutes away from the 64th entrance and it's a nice spot with plenty of space to set up and a bathroom, which is a huge plus in my book lol. But my experience fishing there is it's definitely hit or miss. I've had days there with non stop action with 2 rods screaming at once and I've had days where I release my baitfish just as lively as when I put him on the hook. From what I've gathered a SW wind is the most productive there, I know this is the opposite of the shoreline but for some reason the deadest days there are when there's a NE wind. There's free baitfish under the pier all day long ,nice pups and big cow nose rays, even sharks.There are keeper specks near the pier up to about 20" but you have to wade thru a steady stream of undersized ones in the 9-10" range to find the big boy, but if anything they provide with you action till the keeper shows up. They seem to favor soft lures with a red head/white tail combo.


----------



## odu55 (Jan 16, 2010)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Lynnhaven Narrows has been a little spot I drop in on now and then....the problem is getting INFO! Folks that fish there don't talk.
> 
> BA


what area are you referring to as the "narrows"I fish back in lynnhaven pretty frequently and haven't herd of anywhere known as the narrows maybe I've been fishing it and haven't even realized it haha


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

surfqban said:


> I like The Narrows myself for several reasons. First I only live 2 minutes away from the 64th entrance and it's a nice spot with plenty of space to set up and a bathroom, which is a huge plus in my book lol. But my experience fishing there is it's definitely hit or miss. I've had days there with non stop action with 2 rods screaming at once and I've had days where I release my baitfish just as lively as when I put him on the hook. From what I've gathered a SW wind is the most productive there, I know this is the opposite of the shoreline but for some reason the deadest days there are when there's a NE wind. There's free baitfish under the pier all day long ,nice pups and big cow nose rays, even sharks.There are keeper specks near the pier up to about 20" but you have to wade thru a steady stream of undersized ones in the 9-10" range to find the big boy, but if anything they provide with you action till the keeper shows up. They seem to favor soft lures with a red head/white tail combo.


Where is this pier? I didn't know there was a pier around there


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

It's more of a floating dock but it's right next to the boat launch area. No rails but your right on top of the water so don't need a dip net just a normal landing net.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I know where you are talking about. Haven't been there in awhile. Do you just cast lures around there and catch fish? Last time I was there was probably back in May. Didn't have any luck then and it's kind of a drive from where I live so I don't go there often.


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

I catch live spot under the dock on small crappie hooks with little bits of squid and toss them out live, have caught nice pups and specks on them. While the live baits are out I cast with lures straight out from the dock, there's usually specks around the dock of varying sizes. Lots of flounder are caught there too butt all are undersized, I've never seen a keeper flounder come out of there, always thought that was odd.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm always looking for new spots, if one of you want to hit me up in PM to narrow the location of the narrows... it would be much appreciated


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

surfqban said:


> I catch live spot under the dock on small crappie hooks with little bits of squid and toss them out live, have caught nice pups and specks on them. While the live baits are out I cast with lures straight out from the dock, there's usually specks around the dock of varying sizes. Lots of flounder are caught there too butt all are undersized, I've never seen a keeper flounder come out of there, always thought that was odd.


Hmm. I'll have to give it a try. Maybe sometime this week. Usually I only fish the surf but i don't like to go through the week cause it's a pain to drag all that gear down the beach after work. Only to have to leave a couple hours later. The narrows is off of 64th street orangecap. It's really not a big secret. It's part of first landing state park.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Gave this place a try this afternoon. The water was really choppy. Girlfriend caught the small spot around the dock like surfqban said. Didn't get anything else though. Started out throwing bass assassin in electric chicken and then switched to white curly tail grubs on a red jig head. No bites on either. Threw out a live spot and something ate it but I didn't hook up. Oh and she snagged what looked to be a makeshift crab trap. It had been in the water for awhile. It was full of some yellow plant thing some small crabs and small shrimp


----------

